# Porter Cable Table Saw Model PCB270TS



## JoeLyddon

I wondered when you were going to show us your New saw!

Looks like one COOL saw!

Is this the same saw that Steve got on Mere Mortals?

Now we know what those ZCI's were for! LOL

Be careful… be safe…

Enjoy it!


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review i also have an older craftsman and have been looking at the pc and the ridgid.i hate to spend $1k+ for anything else.


----------



## SirFatty

Hi Joe! It is the same saw, and I am certainly careful…

Marty: I should have prefaced this review with the fact that I have been looking at getting a new saw for years. I cannot afford what I would like to have, so this is a bit of a compromise. But I am really happy with it.


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for the review… I've been considering this saw and the comparable Rigid TS… no decision… I need to find some usable space first. I noticed the Rigid has similar sheet steel table extensions that don't align properly.


----------



## Stevinmarin

I love this saw. After using mine for over 6 months, it still functions perfectly. The single complaint I have with it is that it takes non-standard insert plates. (I think PC sells ones for it.) I have made a couple of zero-clearance plates, but I need to figure out a better method.


----------



## SirFatty

Hi Steve… I agree and have a review on the Leecraft ZCI here.


----------



## Dwinkel5

I also have this saw and I can say that I have been very happy with it. I got mine when it was on sale, and I used a 10% off coupon. I would recomend this saw to anyone that isn't in a possition to drop a few grand, but still wants a good tool.

Bottom line… this saw is a great "bang for your buck"


----------



## mveach

I've had mine for over a year now. So far, no problems. My main complaint is the narrow blade shroud also. just a half inch wider would help. still all and all, a good saw.


----------



## knotscott

Congrats on the new saw and nice job with the review. I appreciate the objectivity of noting a few shortcomings and concerns, along with the positives. Unless something is a bonafde bargain or is really stellar, once I get to the 2nd complaint I'm a 4-star guy.


----------



## SirFatty

Hey knotscott,

I would agree on the rating scale, if this were a professional review. But as I readily admit, the review is probably not as objective as it could be.. and certainly is just my opinion. But honestly, the saw is a 5 star from my point of view.


----------



## AJswoodshop

That looks like a awesome saw! Do you have enough room to attach a router table to the side?


----------



## LoydMoore

Here are a couple of pics with my Rockwell Unifence attached. On a normal day it would have been a 30 minute job to drill and tap five 5/16 holes. Since I was wearing my idiot hat last Friday, it took nine holes and two hours.

Dont pay attention to the mess, that is SOP when setting up a new tool. I still have to add the four ft extention but must put the thing to work making $$$s for couple of days.

#1 issue I had was blade alignment. It was .008" out from the miter slot and could not be alligned by shifting saw carriage or table top. I ended up reaming out three of the top mounting holes in the frame, to 3/8" and all was good. While I had the table off, I also ground off all of the excess casting crap around the throat so I wouldn't have to do extra millwork on my zero clearance insert.

If anyone buys this saw and finds the 90°/45° positive stops out, this is an easy adjustment, once you figure it out. PC does not tell you how to adjust the positive stops but it is real simple once you have enough $$$s in the cuss jar to buy a new table saw. Just loosen the two set screws on either end of the worm gear. There are small pins that fit into holes in the worm gear. Rotating the pin one hole = about 0.1° so you can dial it in to a high degree of accuracy.


----------



## GSBrannan

I have this saw, but I am having problems with getting a dado blade to fit. I had a 6" adjustable dado, but it would not slide in the narrow opening. I got a stacked dado set, but it would not fit the arbor. It may be because of the brand I bought (Avanti at HD). Any suggestions?


----------



## SirFatty

i have a 8" Freud, fits without any issues. What do you mean by a narrow opening? Don't forget to raise the arbor fully when performing these tasks.


----------



## GSBrannan

I had the saw raised all the way up, but the metal "shroud" for dust collection makes the opening too narrow to slide the adjustable blade in.


----------



## GSBrannan

I returned the Avanti and bought the Freud, and it fits fine.


----------



## SirFatty

good to hear.. enjoy your saw


----------



## casey1

I have the PCB270 saw also. most of the problems I see here I also have. But one big problem is after only 3 yrs.

the motor bearings went out and a new motor is the same price as the saw. my extended service co. won't replace it. it costs as much as I paid for the saw in the first place. On a good note they are sending me a check for 
$570.64.

This saw is just a little to big for my shop. any suggestions on a different and decent replacement?


----------



## CJBIII

"#1 issue I had was blade alignment. It was .008" out from the miter slot and could not be alligned by shifting saw carriage or table top. I ended up reaming out three of the top mounting holes in the frame, to 3/8" and all was good. While I had the table off, I also ground off all of the excess casting crap around the throat so I wouldn't have to do extra millwork on my zero clearance insert." ~LoydMoore

Mine is out exactly .008" too (tight in back). Could you give a little more detail on how you fixed the issue. I can't believe they don't have an adjustment for the top. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CJBIII

Got it. My top had enough play in it when loosened the mounts that I was able to get it within a .001". Now on to the zero clearance inserts. The one that comes with is too thin and I see a lot of sculpting of the bottom to get the new ones to fit. Might want to rethink that design P/C.


----------



## JohnMcD348

Hello all. I wanted to post to ask if there's been any real issues with this saw since you've been using it? I recently bought one and will be using it as the big begining to my new hobby. I've bought a few accessories already for it like an Incra miter guage, Grr-riper and polished and waxed it well with Johnson's.

I was wondering about the underside and what you recommend to lube the plastic gears with? Anything else I should do to it as a preventative maintenance in order to make it last?

Thanks


----------



## LoydMoore

I use LPS dry lube.


----------



## LoydMoore

I made several zero clearance inserts from 1/2" Baltic Birch. I use these for angle cuts and dados. I also purchased two hard plastic inserts from Amazon (can't remember the brand name). The inserts on Amazon list the saws the insert fit.


----------



## SirFatty

@LoydMoore: The inserts you are thinking of are probably these. I was going to make inserts, but this tablesaw goes out of its way to make that a difficult proposition.

@JohnMcD348: I use this on the table saw surface (actually use in on all exposed steel surfaces). Works great.


----------



## LoydMoore

I didn't find the inserts hard to make. The big problem is stabilizing the insert. Without the spring clips, the insert tips in on the right front which is where work piece support is most critical. I just drilled and tapped for a #4 screw to hold the insert in place. The set screw in the Lee inserts works great and I guess I could add it to my wooden inserts.

The Amazon link for the lube does not work. Can you please repost.


----------



## SirFatty

Link fixed, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jonathanb

awesome table saw… nice and so huge

-------------
JET 708315BTC Table Saw


----------

